# Doppeltes Lottchen



## _didi_ (5. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Name ist Dieter, ich bin 45 Jahre jung und komme aus Datteln (NRW)...und ich bin dann wohl der Neue..

Wir haben uns im Sommer einen kleinen Teich zugelegt. Besser gesagt ich habe ihn ausgebuddelt. Nun möchten wir das Ganze erweitern. 
Gesagt getan....Minibagger ran und das grobe schonmal vorbereitet.

Auf den Bildern ist der kleine Teich , der Bach...der aus meiner alten Schubkarre mündet...
und das Loch für den "grossen"..

Filtertechnisch hätte ich da noch ein paar Fragen. Dazu aber später mehr.

Gruss Didi


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Erweitern ist immer gut 

:willkommen im Forum Dieter, fühl dich wie zu Hause 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Abor (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo! 
Tolles Projekt, hoffentlich ist im Nachhinein noch etwas von eurem Graten übrig.
Herzlich Wilkommen im Forum!


----------



## _didi_ (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo,
ja ein bisschen Garten ist noch übrig...

Ich hänge mal eine Skizze vom geplanten Wasserkreislauf an. Bin für Tipps und Kritik offen und dankbar.
Kurz zur Erklärung: Das Wasser wird mit einer 10.000l Pumpe aus dem bestehenden (kleinen) Teich in einen 400 Liter Eigenbau Regentonnen Filter gepumpt.Von dort kommt es über einen 12m Bach mit Substrat zurück.
Ich möchte nun mit einer ähnlichen Pumpe das Wasser aus dem kleinen in den grossen pumpen, in ca 1m Tiefe aus einem 3m langen gelochten Rohr unter Kies solles den Teich beschicken.
Da der grosse ca 2-3cm über dem anderen liegt läuft das Wasser so zurück in die "Quelle"
Zusätzlich kommt noch ein kleiner Kompaktfilter an den grossen.

Hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich erklärt. Was haltet ihr davon? Reicht das für 5-6 Kois in dem Grossen?

Gruss Dieter


----------



## MadDog (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Dieter,

auch von mir ein:willkommen

Wie ich auf dem letzten Foto sehe, hast du Riesensüssgras am Teich stehen. Ich würde diesen auf alle Fälle entfernen, da dieser sehr stark wurzelt und die Wurzeln auch die Plane angreifen können.

Deinen Bachlauf finde ich ein wenig zu flach und zu schmall. Überlege mal diesen breiter und tiefer zu machen, evtl. mit kleinen Buchten. So kann man den Bachlauf bepflanzen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## DbSam (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Dieter,



mit dieser Vorgehensweise benötigst Du doch 2 Pumpen und außerdem bleibt der 'Schmodder' Deiner Fische im großen Teich auf dem Boden liegen...  Aber gerade der muss doch aus dem Teich raus...

Kleine Idee zwischendurch:
Lege doch den großen Teich etwas niedriger an und pumpe von dort aus zum Filter. Dann über den Bach in den kleinen Teich mit Überlauf zum großen Teich und fertig. 
Vorteil: eine Pumpe und deren Energiekosten gespart. 
Nachteil: Mit dieser Lösung wird der im kleinen Teich evtl. anfallende 'Schmodder' nicht abgepumpt. Wenn der kleine Teich aber zum Pflanzenteich 'mutiert', dann sollte das kein Problem sein...

(Die Pumpe im großen Teich sollte dann natürlich auch an der tiefsten Stelle liegen, oder Du baust gleich einen Bodenablauf ein...)


Deine weiter oben angekündigte Frage zum Filter kommt sicherlich noch....



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Dem Bachlauftipp würde ich mich anschließen. Aber so wie es aussieht, hat der Bachlauf die Bauabnahme schon hinter sich...


----------



## _didi_ (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo,
danke für die Anregungen. Das müsste ich ausmessen, ob das zu realisieren ist. Die Teiche sind schon auf dem tiefsten Niveau vom Garten und ich habe hier erheblich Oberflächenwasser wenn es regnet.
Das mit den Bach ist ne gute Idee ...soviel Mehrarbeit ist das auch nicht.

Denkt ihr, daß mein Filter (2 Tonnen a 180 Liter) ausreicht?
Wie schon gesagt , kommt ein kleiner Kompaktfilter von Gardena ohnehin an den Grossen Bruder.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Dieter.

Was mir zu Deiner Planung noch einfällt: Hast Du bedacht, dass ein solch langer Bachlauf erstens viel Wasser verdunstet und zweitens die Temperaturschwankungen im Teich besonders im Frühjahr und Herbst beschleunigt und dadurch intensiviert?
Das ist nicht gesund für die Fische... evtl. kannst Du den Bachlauf ja bei richtiger Bauweise im Bypass betreiben und den Filter über eine direkte Verrohrung zurück in den Teich schicken?


----------



## _didi_ (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo,
upps zuviel Fachwissen
Was meinst du mit Bypass? Der Bach ist wirklich nur Zierde. Das Wasser was er führt ist nicht mal 2cm hoch.
Die Tonnenfilter könnte ich auch an der grossen Bruder stellen und den kleinen komplett seperat lassen, als Biotop so zu sagen...

Gruss Dieter


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hi.

Bypass bedeutet, dass nur ein Teil des Wassers durch den Bachlauf und der Rest auf kürzestem Wege zurück in den Teich läuft...


----------



## _didi_ (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo,
ok...also quasi mit Schiebern dazwischen und den Filter so nah wie es geht an den Teich..

Nach langem hin und her mit Pumpen und Schlauch legen und und ...haben wir beschlossen, daß wir die Teiche zusammenlegen. Bisschen Bammel habe ich vor dem Plane schweissen. Das wird zwar nur ne 1.60 Naht, aber trotzdem...
Nahtstelle wird dann der Bereich unter dem Holzbalken (Bild 2).
Der kleine Teich wird dann wohl Klärteich.
Dazu ein paar Fragen:

Besteht eine direkte Wasserverbindung?

Wie hoch soll die Wassersäule über der Verbindung

Baulich getrennt? Dürfen die Fische "rüber"?

Gruss Dieter


----------



## _didi_ (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo,
man kann seine Beiträge nicht bearbeiten?
Wollte eigentlich noch 2 Bilder anhängen...
1. Klärbereich  und Steilwände 
2. Durchbruch zum kleinen...


----------



## Joachim (8. Nov. 2011)

[ot]Hallo,

kann man schon, allerdings "nur" 1 Stunde... ;-)[/ot]


----------



## _didi_ (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hi,
auch hier gehts weiter...brauchte eine Schaffenspause 

Der Rand für den Wasserspiegel ist soweit fertig
Die Mauer hinter der das Filterbeet und der kleine Bach als Rücklauf vom Beet sind...

Die grobe Anordnung vom Beet...
Die Tonnenfilter...

Weiter gehts bei besserem Wetter

Gruss Didi


----------



## _didi_ (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

*Frage:*

In den Teich würde ich gern möglichst wenig Kies einbringen.
Mein Bausstoffhändler hat sauber gewaschenen Spielsand *allerdings* so gut wie kein Lehmanteil. Kann ich diesen mit Lavagranulat gemischt als Substratschicht nehmen??
Bei den Pflanzen würde ich noch ein wenig Teichsubstrat von "naturgat" mit untermischen...

Für schnelle Tipps wäre ich dankbar ..ab Freitag solls losgehen

Gruss Dieter


----------



## _didi_ (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

So,
erste Rutsche Folie als Wurzelschutz (drüber kommt das Vlies) ist drin.
...


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Tolle weiße Badewanne !!!

Sorry, das war albern !

Finde ich ganz toll, daß Du Dir soooo viel Gedanken machst, damit alles richtig wird.
Sollten sich so manche " Teicbuddler " mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen


----------



## _didi_ (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*



jolantha schrieb:


> Sorry, das war albern !


Gar nicht albern...
Warum..? Sieht doch wirklich irre witzig aus.
Aber die Folie ist superstabil, gammelt nicht und vor Allem...sie kostet mich keinen Cent!!


----------



## _didi_ (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

So...
bei 32 Grad lässt sich dicke Folie prima verlegen. Allerdings nur mit Knieschutz vor der Hitze
Ein zwei Falten sind auch schon verklebt...Es wird


----------



## _didi_ (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Es läuft....das Wasser

Mal schauen wann die Brühe wieder klar ist.. Wird gleich mit altem Teichwasser "geimpft"


----------



## _didi_ (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Mitten in den Bauarbeiten und er will mithelfen.. wie geil ist das denn...


----------



## _didi_ (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

So Update...falls das überhaupt noch jemanden intressiert..:?

Grossteil der Pflanzen sind drin
Ufergraben und Uferbeet sind fertig
Ein kleiner Bach vom Filter 


Eine Frage hätte ich zu meinem (geplanten) Minipflanzenfilter (Bild11)
Ich möchte die weiße Wanne mit Blähton oder Ähnlichem füllen, kann ich die Pflanzen (stehen daneben Segge und Binse) dierekt in diesen Ton setzen??

Gruss Didi


----------



## Shiva88 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo didi,

das sieht ja echt klasse aus 

Zu deiner Frage:
also ich würde sie direkt rein setzen, schließlich sollen diese sich ja in dem Gefäß schön ausbreiten, damit sie eine ordentliche Filterleistung bringen. Und da das gefäß "ausbruchsicher" aussieht wir es kaum zu einer wucherung der Pflanzen kommen.

LG


----------



## _didi_ (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Danke dir..
so..Ufergraben ist auch bepflanzt...jetzt soll er sich erst mal vollsaugen


----------



## _didi_ (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Kleines Update...
Steg als Abkürzung ist auch fertig...Ich hab jetzt auch keine Lust mehr . Montag ist mein Urlaub rum...


----------



## Kolja (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Didi,

da hast du doch sehr viel geschafft. Und schön ist es geworden! Das letzte Foto mit der Gesamtansicht gefällt mir am besten.


Fragen zum Ufergraben:
Ist dieser mit dem Teich durch eine Ufermatte verbunden? Oder besteht der Wall nur aus Kies? Wie willst du die Folie verkleiden?


----------



## _didi_ (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hi,
der Kies ist nur "Verschönerung" drunter ist nen 1400er Vlies ordentlich mit Sand eingerieben und darüber dann eine Böschungsmatte "dieses schwarze Geflecht" zieht ganz ordenlich Wasser
Allerdings muss noch Mutterboden in den Graben, im Moment ist fast nur Torf drin und der schwimmt auf.

Die Steilränder bekommen noch einen Schutz aus Pflanztaschen mit etwas Gewicht..

Gruss Dieter


----------



## Kolja (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Dieter,

ja, Torf schwimmt schön.  Den würde ich wieder entfernen.

Da der Graben eine Saugverbindung zum Teich hat: Hast du gewährleistet, dass kein Wasser vom Graben in den Teich zurückfliessen kann? So weit ich das auf den Fotos sehe, ist der äußereste Rand  ja schon höher als der Uferwall. d.H. du bräuchtest irgendeinen Überlauf damit der Wasserspiegel im Graben nicht höher werden kann, als im Teich.


----------



## _didi_ (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hi,
Torf wieder raus...??? neeee kommt Mutterboden drauf der wiegt..
Einen Überlauf habe ich an dem Kupferkessel der da rumliegt der ist knapp unter Maximalstand. Unter dem Kessel habe ich 1m ausgeschachtet und ne Drainage geschaffen das sollt einiges reingehen..

Gruss Dieter


----------



## minotaurus (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hi Dieter,

mal so ne dumme Frage meinerseits, ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber gibt es eine 
indirekte oder gar direkte Verbindung zwischen beiden Teichen?

Der Steg läßt ja so den Eindruck aufkommen, es wäre insgesamt nur ein Teich. Gefällt mir 
recht gut.

Ach menno, wenn ich doch auch schon so weit wäre 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## _didi_ (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hi,
ja gibt es . Da ich seiner Zeit für den kleinen einen Überlauf direkt in die Kanalisation vom Haus gebaut habe ist unterm Steg ein kleiner Überlauf vom grossen in den kleinen...


----------



## _didi_ (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
das Frühjahr naht und ich habe mein "Atomkraftwerk" hochgefahren
Allerdings ist meine Pumpe etwas überdimensioniert, Die Tonnen laufen über. Ich habe halt nur DN 75 Verbindungen zwischen den Tonnen.

Was benutze ich am besten zur Minderung der Leistung? Kugelventil wäre mein Favorit.
Schadet das der Pumpe auf Dauer?

Danke und Gruß Didi


----------



## Carlo (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Didi,

ich glaube nicht das es der Pumpe schaden wird.

Ich persönlich würde mir lieber eine kleinere Pumpe besorgen, die dann eben nicht gebremst werden muß und nebenher auch noch weniger Stromkosten erzeugt.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## _didi_ (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hi,
es ist ja sehr viel was sie zu viel liefert...und fast neu ist sie auch noch:shock
Ich denke ich werde nen Y Stück verwenden und einen kleinen Teil über mein Pflanzbeet durch den Bach leiten.

Danke Gruss Didi


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Didi,
einen sehr schönen teich hast Du da, Glückwunsch ! Dein Tonnen filter ist auch beachtlich, da geht schon einiges durch. Weiter in der Höhe würde ich die Tonnen auch nicht mehr stellen, damit die 10.000er Pumpe diese nicht zum Überlaufen bringt. Bei mir schafft eine solche das auch mit einem 90er Auslauf .
Ich würde wie von Dir vorgeschlagen, einen Kugelhahn (ein preiswerter 75er - der hat einen 63er Durchgang) oder einen Zugschieber nehmen. Dein Vorschlag, parallel einen Bachlauf zu füttern, ist gar nicht mal schlecht, doch nicht einfach zu realisieren (bzw. einzuregeln) .
Wenn Du gut im "Druckverlustrechnen" bist, dann würde ich Dir eine Parallelstrecke zum Filter empfehlen, die entsprechend dimensioniert ist (so erzeugen z. B. 5 m 1"-Leitung einen Druckverlust von 104 mBar bei 4 m³/h - das hört sich schon mal brauchbar an). Auf diese Weise gewährleistet Du den nötigen Mindestdurchfluß durch den Filter. Die "Nebenleitung" würde ich auch mit Kugelhahn/Zugschieber versehen.


----------



## _didi_ (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo,
Mit Parallel meinst du 5m, oder bei mir würden knapp 3m reichen, die quasi aus dem Teich und direkt wieder rein gepumpt werden?? Oder über 2 großvolumige in den Filter??
Ich denke du meinst eher letzteres. 
Ich pumpe schon über 6m durch eine 2" Leitung in den UVC und von diesem knapp 1m durch ein 90er in die erste Tonne.

Gruß didi


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Didi,
mein Vorschlag war so gedacht, dass durch den Filter immer eine gewisse Mindestmenge an Wasser laufen sollte. Um die Wassermenge durch eine parallele Leitung zu begrenzen, kann man einen Spalt installieren. Dieser verstopft halt leicht , und dann würde Dein Filter trotzdem überlaufen.
Daher mein Vorschlag, die zweite Leitung über eine etwas längere Strecke mit kleinem Durchmesser auszulegen. Wenn Du 3 m bis zum Bachlauf hast, dan bieten sich 1-2 m mit einem kleineren Querschnitt an. Dieser sollte so bemessen sein, dass da nicht mehr als 4 m³/h (oder 3, je nachdem, wieviel Du durch den Filter schicken willst) durchlaufen, wenn der Filter abgeklemmt ist. Wie "dick" die Leitung ist, hängt von den Daten Deiner Pumpe (Leistungskurve) ab.
Auf diese Weise kannst Du Deinen Filter einregeln (ohne das er überläuft), und Du bist Dir immer sicher, dass der Filter auch von der Hauptmenge Wasser durchströmt wird, selbst wenn beide Ventile voll geöffnet sind (dort ist der Hase im Pfeffer ).


----------



## _didi_ (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Ah jetzt wird Licht
Ich habe im Moment einen Zugschieber zwischen der Leitung, der nur knapp 1cm geöffnet ist.
Durchfluß müsste ich mal messen.
Ich hatte vorher ein Provisorium aus Mülltonnen(sieht man im Album) dort habe ich über eine Y Leitung einen Teil durch den Pflanzenfilter geschickt.

Ich habe ja noch eine Tonne diese werde ich vor das Beet stellen und 3 oder 4m Leitung dranhängen...
Ich berichte über meine Erfolge

Danke Gruß Didi


----------



## _didi_ (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo,
kleines Update.

Ich habe noch etwas mit den Verbindungen zwischen den Tonnen gespielt. Das half zB. sehr gut bei der __ Hel-x Tonne um es etwas mehr zu bewegen.
Beim Patronenfilter ( letzte Tonne) habe ich einen 2ten Einlauf angeschlossen. Es gehen jetzt gemessene 8.500l durch, ich denke das ist in Ordnung.

Zu den Bildern:
in der ersten Tonne sind 20 Große Bürsten. Diese muss ich so im 2 Wochen Zyklus etwas "entschlacken" da ich kein Sieb davor habe.

In der 2ten ist knapp 90l Hel-x im Moment "etwas" bewegt (ich warte auf die Wasserwerte um zu schauen ob bewegt oder ruhend).

in der 3ten sind mittelfeine Matten.

In der letzten wie schon erwähnt sind 16 Patronen mit feinem Schaum plus Luftsprudler (2Mal am Tag für 30 Minuten)  Diese werde ich auch regelmäßig sauber machen müssen. 

So , soweit zu meinen Frühjahrsarbeiten. 
Ach so, die Pflanzen sprießen auch schon fleißig....

Gruß Didi


----------



## _didi_ (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo zusammen,
der Bastler kommt wieder durch.
Ich habe mich dann doch entschlossen einen CS 2 dran zu hängen und auf die Bürsten zu verzichten.
Meine Frage an die Profis: *Müssen die Tonnen einen Höhenunterschied untereinander haben??* Ich sehe hier einige Tonnenanlagen die auf gleichem Niveau sind.

Ich denke ich fange neu an und verrohre in 110 untereinander. 

Der Aufbau soll dann CS 2 > __ Hel-x bewegt > Patronen mit Hel-x ruhend.

Gruß Didi


----------



## _didi_ (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hi,
wieso meldet sich hier eigentlich kaum einer?? Uninteressant?? 
Also meine Frage, falls diese untergegangen ist, Filtertonne in Pumpversion...können diese auf einen Level?
Oder muss ich reicht dann der "Flow" am Ausgang noch?

Gruß Didi


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo Didi,



> Also meine Frage, falls diese untergegangen ist, Filtertonne in Pumpversion...können diese auf einen Level?



so wie du es auf dem linken Bild gezeichnet hast klappt das 

mfg René


----------



## _didi_ (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Danke fürs Feedback.
Ich werde die Tonnen auf jeden Fall eingraben, um sie auch ein wenig zu isolieren und Höhe zu sparen für den CS.
Ich denke das dann auch meine Pumpe reicht.

Grüße Didi


----------



## lollo (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hallo,

ich sage ebenfalls das linke Bild.
Siehe hier die kommunizierende Röhren.


----------



## _didi_ (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Hi,
das Prinzip ist mir klar, was mir noch nicht so klar ist, ob am Ende noch genug "Schwung" da ist und die Tonnen auch wieder leer werden bevor die erste überläuft..

Gruß Didi


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Wenn du mit dem CS 2 filterst dann geht da Max. DN 70 HT- Rohr raus, Wenn du somit den Rest mit 100er Hr machst solltest du kein Problem bekommen.
Notüberläufe solltest Du trotzdem einbauen, oder Pegelschalter.

MfG Rene


----------



## _didi_ (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Doppeltes Lottchen*

Ich denke auch das das klappt. Pegelschalter hängt schon von Anfang an in dem großen Gewässer.
Der kleine über Nacht leer hat mir gereicht.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps

Gruß Didi


----------

